# [ 2015 ] Tickets to "Hamilton" - NYC



## Beaglemom3

I just got 2 tickets to "Hamilton" at the Rodgers Theatre in New York City.
Had to get them on the secondary (resellers) market due to *high demand *for this show. I got mine through Vivid tickets.

There are some tickets available at the going price directly from the show, but most of these are rear orchestra w/partial obstruction or rear mezzanine. 

There seems to be some better prices for tickets in September.

 Naturally, I decided a bit too late to see this show, hence the $580/pair for left orchestra, row H, via a reseller. It was a choice between  sitting a bit too close or far away. Slim pickings.

So, if this is a show you'd like to see, buy early for the best seats at the going price.

I did not want to chance buying these at TKTS, so, I bough them now.

-


----------



## Talent312

We did the same thing for "Jersey Boys" back when that was the hot-show in NYC.
So, I share your pain at the price and your joy at having scored decent seats.

= T =


----------



## Carol C

Beaglemom3 said:


> I just got 2 tickets to "Hamilton" at the Rodgers Theatre in New York City.
> Had to get them on the secondary (resellers) market due to *high demand *for this show. I got mine through Vivid tickets.
> 
> There are some tickets available at the going price directly from the show, but most of these are rear orchestra w/partial obstruction or rear mezzanine.
> 
> There seems to be some better prices for tickets in September.
> 
> Naturally, I decided a bit too late to see this show, hence the $580/pair for left orchestra, row H, via a reseller. It was a choice between  sitting a bit too close or far away. lim pickings.
> 
> So, if this is a show you'd like to see, buy early for the best seats at the going price.
> 
> I did not want to chance buying these at TKTS, so, I bough them now.
> 
> -



$580? Must be a typo! You meant to say 58 bucks each, right?


----------



## Luanne

Carol C said:


> $580? Must be a typo! You meant to say 58 bucks each, right?



$58 each for a Broadway production.  I highly doubt it.


----------



## Talent312

Carol C said:


> $580? Must be a typo! You meant to say 58 bucks each, right?



$58 is last century for Broadway tickets. Box office tickets are at least $120 these days.
We paid close to $500 to a reseller for 2 tickets to Jersey Boys.. back when that was hot.
.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Oh.... if it were only $58 each. Those were the days. 

This is a _rare_ treat and I gave it deep thought, but since we got a very good price for our week stay at the Hilton W. 57th, it was easier to justify the big splurge.

 I'm at that point in life where I don't want to regret not seeing something when I had the means and the chance. I passed once on seeing (at different times) Sammy Davis, Jr ,  Roy Orbinson and Pavarotti thinking that I'd do it another time, so now, I just seize the opportunity.


If you Google "Hamilton" and ticket prices, you will see that some choice seats are going for over $1k each. 

There are cheaper seats, but they are upper, upper 2nd balcony - rear/back side seats. 

Our tickets were $242 each and with the reseller surcharges tacked on, they came to $589 for the pair. These aren't even choice seats, but at least they're not rear orchestra with seats right near the rear exit doors. They are left orchestra, row H. A bit too close for me, but again, slim pickings for the week that we'll be in NYC.

This is what you'll pay for good seats at a show hat you want to see without good planning. So, figure out what you really want to see and get those tickets early.
My post isn't one of complaining, it's just to warn others to plan their trip to NYC with more thought to attending a show that they'd really want to see than I did. 


Most upcoming performances are sold out (or have only obstructed view tickets available)  at the Rodgers' tickets office. Much better prices for September - March performances.

There are some tickets up & way in the back of the rear mezzanine, but I'd rather not go to a show than to sit in a sit where it's hard to see/hear the play.



http://www.vividseats.com/theatre/h...vkid=5728172&gclid=COvtoMf-jMcCFYSPHwodfXgDiA

http://www.ticketmaster.com/Hamilton-NY-tickets/artist/2095830

We'll see another play, but will visit TKTS for this.


-


----------



## Conan

Broadway prices are mad!  

We'll be in the City in February -- Hamilton box office tickets are sold via Ticketmaster.  The lowest standard ticket price for every orchestra and first mezz ticket is $176.50 plus Ticketmaster fee. Premium tickets are $327 plus fee.

It makes the Met Opera (where people really know how to sing) seem reasonable!


----------



## MULTIZ321

Beaglemom3 said:


> Oh.... if it were only $58 each. Those were the days.
> 
> This is a _rare_ treat and I gave it deep thought, but since we got a very good price for our week stay at the Hilton W. 57th, it was easier to justify the big splurge.
> 
> I'm at that point in life where I don't want to regret not seeing something when I had the means and the chance. I passed once on seeing (at different times) Sammy Davis, Jr ,  Roy Orbinson and Pavarotti thinking that I'd do it another time, so now, I just seize the opportunity.
> 
> 
> If you Google "Hamilton" and ticket prices, you will see that some choice seats are going for over $1k each.
> 
> There are cheaper seats, but they are upper, upper 2nd balcony - rear/back side seats.
> 
> Our tickets were $242 each and with the reseller surcharges tacked on, they came to $589 for the pair. These aren't even choice seats, but at least they're not rear orchestra with seats right near the rear exit doors. They are left orchestra, row H. A bit too close for me, but again, slim pickings for the week that we'll be in NYC.
> 
> This is what you'll pay for good seats at a show hat you want to see without good planning. So, figure out what you really want to see and get those tickets early.
> My post isn't one of complaining, it's just to warn others to plan their trip to NYC with more thought to attending a show that they'd really want to see than I did.
> 
> 
> Most upcoming performances are sold out (or have only obstructed view tickets available)  at the Rodgers' tickets office. Much better prices for September - March performances.
> 
> There are some tickets up & way in the back of the rear mezzanine, but I'd rather not go to a show than to sit in a sit where it's hard to see/hear the play.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vividseats.com/theatre/h...vkid=5728172&gclid=COvtoMf-jMcCFYSPHwodfXgDiA
> 
> http://www.ticketmaster.com/Hamilton-NY-tickets/artist/2095830
> 
> We'll see another play, but will visit TKTS for this.
> 
> 
> -



Hi Beags,

If you haven't read 'Alexander Hamilton' by Ron Chernow I highly recommend it before you see the Musical Play.

Enjoy the play and your time in NYC.


Best regards,

Richard


----------



## Passepartout

Conan said:


> Broadway prices are mad!
> 
> We'll be in the City in February -- Hamilton box office tickets are sold via Ticketmaster. * The lowest standard ticket price for every orchestra and first mezz ticket is $176.50 plus Ticketmaster fee*. Premium tickets are $327 plus fee.



We paid almost this much for Book Of Mormon in Boise, Idaho to sit in the upper mezzanine (nosebleed section), and felt lucky to get the tickets at all. 6 performances sold out in an hour.

Live theater is expensive!


----------



## Beaglemom3

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Beags,
> 
> If you haven't read 'Alexander Hamilton' by Ron Chernow I highly recommend it before you see the Musical Play.
> 
> Enjoy the play and your time in NYC.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Richard





Passepartout said:


> We paid almost this much for Book Of Mormon in Boise, Idaho to sit in the upper mezzanine (nosebleed section), and felt lucky to get the tickets at all. 6 performances sold out in an hour.
> 
> Live theater is expensive!




Richard,
  Will do. I have it gathering dust in my office. I will now, thanks. My Doug, who has a degree in history, has urged me to read it. Thanks, B !

Passie,
  Thanks for sharing. It helped to take some of the sting out. I want to see the Book of Mormon as well. Any reviews from you ?  Best, B.

-


----------



## Beaglemom3

Conan said:


> Broadway prices are mad!
> 
> We'll be in the City in February -- Hamilton box office tickets are sold via Ticketmaster.  The lowest standard ticket price for every orchestra and first mezz ticket is $176.50 plus Ticketmaster fee. Premium tickets are $327 plus fee.
> 
> It makes the Met Opera (where people really know how to sing) seem reasonable!



 Every orchestra ticket ? Wow - grab a ticket if this is something on your "must do" list.

 I'll write my review here, but I'm a little skeptical about our Founding Fathers and Hip Hop music. Call me ancient


  ETA: My favorite seat is the first/front mezzanine/balcony, first row. I had these seats for "Riverdance" and "The Rockettes". Wonderful.


0


----------



## Carol C

I thought it was a typo since Hamilton was offered as a special on restaurant.com as a show and dinner package for 100 bucks approx. I posted elsewhere to see if anyone on TUG has bought these specials. I've never seen Wicked so I'm thinking of buying that special package. Already bought online my ticket for Fun Home...paid 75 bucks for 5th row. In May I saw An American in Paris, Les Miz and Hand to God...no ticket was over $75. Didn't have to stand online at TKTS booth either. I also go to off and off off Bway plays...and concerts and ballets...always lookin for deals. One exception was paying $150 for a sold-out Arvo Part concert at Carnegie Hall...he didn't conduct but he was in audience and took a grand bow while accepting many bouquets. I just wish I could go to NY more often...but there's that pesky 1 in 4 rule for RCI exchangers.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Carol C said:


> I thought it was a typo since Hamilton was offered as a special on restaurant.com as a show and dinner package for 100 bucks approx. I posted elsewhere to see if anyone on TUG has bought these specials. I've never seen Wicked so I'm thinking of buying that special package. Already bought online my ticket for Fun Home...paid 75 bucks for 5th row. In May I saw An American in Paris, Les Miz and Hand to God...no ticket was over $75. Didn't have to stand online at TKTS booth either. I also go to off and off off Bway plays...and concerts and ballets...always lookin for deals. One exception was paying $150 for a sold-out Arvo Part concert at Carnegie Hall...he didn't conduct but he was in audience and took a grand bow while accepting many bouquets. I just wish I could go to NY more often...but there's that pesky 1 in 4 rule for RCI exchangers.



  Wow ! Wish I had been clever enough to search more than I did  Will check out restaurant.com later today. That is amazing. I used to belong to the Show of the Month Club. Maybe I'll renew.
  SFX and DAE have some rentals at times.

  Thanks for the info on the tix.  And I thought I was the savvy NYC traveler ! [


-


----------



## MULTIZ321

Why 'Hamilton' Has Heat - by Erik Piepenburg/ Theater/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com



""Hamilton," the mega-buzzy bio-musical about Alexander Hamilton and the founding fathers, opened tonight. In his review, Ben Brantley writes: "Yes, it really is that good."

It's one of the most highly anticipated Broadway shows since "The Book of Mormon" in 2011. Why? It's a theatrical rarity: a critically acclaimed work, written by a young composer, that's making a cultural impact far beyond Broadway's 40 theaters. That it's told through the language and rhythms of hip-hop and R&B — genres that remain mostly foreign to the musical theater tradition — has put it in contention to redefine what an American musical can look and sound like. As Mr. Brantley wrote in his review of the show off Broadway, the songs in "Hamilton" could be performed "more or less as they are by Drake or Beyoncé or Kanye." Ethel Merman it ain't.

So what's the story behind a show that's become a Broadway must-see with no marquee names, no special effects and almost no white actors? Here, in five snapshots, is an explanation of why "Hamilton" is a big deal..."


Richard


----------



## Beaglemom3

MULTIZ321 said:


> Why 'Hamilton' Has Heat - by Erik Piepenburg/ Theater/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> ""Hamilton," the mega-buzzy bio-musical about Alexander Hamilton and the founding fathers, opened tonight. In his review, Ben Brantley writes: "Yes, it really is that good."
> 
> It's one of the most highly anticipated Broadway shows since "The Book of Mormon" in 2011. Why? It's a theatrical rarity: a critically acclaimed work, written by a young composer, that's making a cultural impact far beyond Broadway's 40 theaters. That it's told through the language and rhythms of hip-hop and R&B — genres that remain mostly foreign to the musical theater tradition — has put it in contention to redefine what an American musical can look and sound like. As Mr. Brantley wrote in his review of the show off Broadway, the songs in "Hamilton" could be performed "more or less as they are by Drake or Beyoncé or Kanye." Ethel Merman it ain't.
> 
> So what's the story behind a show that's become a Broadway must-see with no marquee names, no special effects and almost no white actors? Here, in five snapshots, is an explanation of why "Hamilton" is a big deal..."
> 
> 
> Richard



Thanks. Good article ...... and further to this:  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/07/t...oung-rebels-changing-history-and-theater.html

I hope that the hype isn't too much. "The play's the thing".

Will report back after seeing it.

-


----------



## MULTIZ321

Ok, Beags,

Dust off Chernow.   You have your reading cut out for you.


Richard


----------



## Beaglemom3

MULTIZ321 said:


> Ok, Beags,
> 
> Dust off Chernow.   You have your reading cut out for you.
> 
> 
> Richard



Sure do !


----------



## Beaglemom3

Just wonderful.


----------



## silentg

Like hearing about the play, but how was the timeshare?


----------



## Beaglemom3

I have 2 similar threads running right now, so it's easy to confuse them.

This thread is about "Hamilton", but will post about the stay at W.57th on the other thread ( see  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231290 )
Stay tuned !  



-


----------



## Karen G

If Hamilton tickets just aren't available for anyone else going to NYC, there's another new show that we were able to see in July. It's Amazing Grace, the story of John Newton who wrote the hymn.

It's one of the best Broadway shows we've ever seen and I highly recommend it.  The cast was recently on The Tonight Show and performed the song. You can see it  here.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Karen G said:


> If Hamilton tickets just aren't available for anyone else going to NYC, there's another new show that we were able to see in July. It's Amazing Grace, the story of John Newton who wrote the hymn.
> 
> It's one of the best Broadway shows we've ever seen and I highly recommend it.  The cast was recently on The Tonight Show and performed the song. You can see it  here.



Agree.

On the hotel TV, they run previews of the different plays on Broadway (current and upcoming) and yes, "Amazing Grace" looked, well, amazing.

It's one that I want to see as well.

0


----------



## Beaglemom3

Here is the CBS interview with Lin-Manuel Miranda.

Spoiler: Lots of scenes from "Hamilton" .   @ 6:01, watch King George III. He was hilarious (appears  three times in the show)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wboCdgzLHg

-


----------



## MULTIZ321

'Hamilton' is a Must-See for Treasury Chiefs, Too - by Michael Paulson/ Theater/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"AMONG the parade of power players flocking to see “Hamilton” on Broadway, there is a tiny subset with a special connection to the show’s protagonist: men who have held the job Alexander Hamilton pioneered, secretary of the Treasury.

Early in the musical’s Off Broadway run at the Public Theater, Timothy F. Geithner — the nation’s 75th Treasury secretary (2009-13) — showed up. And on Wednesday night, two more Hamilton successors were in the Broadway audience: Robert E. Rubin, the 70th Treasury secretary (1995-99), and Jacob J. Lew, the current one (since 2013); they were at the same performance by coincidence, each drawn by an interest in their shared predecessor.

“If you’re secretary of the Treasury, in your outer office is a big picture of Alexander Hamilton, and there is a strong sense of Hamilton in the building,” Mr. Rubin said Thursday in a telephone interview. “His sense of fiscal responsibility is still alive in the Treasury — people do identify with Hamilton.”..."





 Past Treasury secretaries, from left, Robert E. Rubin, Hamilton and Timothy F. Geithner. Credit Kevin Lamarque/Reuters; New-York Historical Society; Mario Ruiz/European Pressphoto Agency 


Richard


----------



## Conan

Conan said:


> Broadway prices are mad!
> 
> We'll be in the City in February -- Hamilton box office tickets are sold via Ticketmaster.  The lowest standard ticket price for every orchestra and first mezz ticket is $176.50 plus Ticketmaster fee. Premium tickets are $327 plus fee.
> 
> It makes the Met Opera (where people really know how to sing) seem reasonable!



Update--I couldn't resist the favorable buzz about Hamilton. I bought orchestra side tickets for next March, rows C and E for $176.50 each; $188 each with Ticketmaster fees (couldn't get two together).

With that much invested, I also bought and listened to the newly released cast album. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...on broadway&qid=1446821820&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

It's really good!


----------



## DebBrown

My DH always wants to see movies on opening weekend.  This feels the same!  If you can fight off the need to see the show with the lastest buzz there are plenty of other really good shows in NYC right now.  We were just there last weekend and saw American in Paris and the Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night.  Both very different shows but both wonderful.    We'll see Hamilton one of these days.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Understand that and I'm not one who_ has _to see an opening play, but this one was different.

I'm sure that the buzz on "Hamilton" will subside, however, seeing the original cast was worth the cost to us and we wanted to make sure that we saw it with the same, especially with Lin-Manuel Miranda.  Again, different strokes. It was an expensive splurge, but sometimes it's worth it, at least to us.

Have to say that I had buyer's remorse immediately after purchasing the tickets, but that turned to buyer's elation after seeing this great show in such good seats.


-


----------



## DebBrown

I understand.  My comments were directed more at others reading this thread and considering Broadway shows.

Deb


----------



## Luanne

Beags, one of my dd's former high school teachers is in NYC currently with her husband. They've been scoring quite a few tickets through lotteries, where she is getting seats for around $30.  I think "Hamilton" is one.  I know "Fun House" was one they saw.


----------



## Beaglemom3

DebBrown said:


> I understand.  My comments were directed more at others reading this thread and considering Broadway shows.
> 
> Deb



  Oh, yes, Deb. I understand that, too, and I hope that my post did not come off as defensive. It was not meant to be. I just wanted those 
who may be wavering on spending the bucks to know that, IMHO, it's worth it.

  Please know that you got me to thinking about this one particular splurge and what my point of reference was when I set out to hunt down tickets, I was aghast, but the $$ offset was the great week we scored at the W 57th at such an affordable price.

  The "artistic" offset was seeing the original cast. I have been so  impressed with Lin-Manuel Miranda and did not want to miss him in the lead. Sort of like seeing Yul Brenner in "The King & I" or similar.

  We did get discounted tickets to see "An American in Paris", so that helped to even out our theatre "budget" (for lack of a better term).

-


----------



## Beaglemom3

Luanne said:


> Beags, one of my dd's former high school teachers is in NYC currently with her husband. They've been scoring quite a few tickets through lotteries, where she is getting seats for around $30.  I think "Hamilton" is one.  I know "Fun House" was one they saw.



  That's great. 
  You know, the Rodgers Theatre is small-ish and except for the rear 2nd balcony, I don't think there is a bad seat except as noted for partial view seats. So, the lottery tickets may/may not be premium, but they'll probably be very good, my guess.

  -


----------



## Luanne

Beaglemom3 said:


> That's great.
> You know, the Rodgers Theatre is small-ish and except for the rear 2nd balcony, I don't think there is a bad seat except as noted for partial view seats. So, the lottery tickets may/may not be premium, but they'll probably be very good, my guess.
> 
> -



I think it's been a great way for them to see multiple shows.  I'd never heard of the lottery approach and don't know how available tickets are this way, but it seems she's been very lucky in getting them.


----------



## LisaH

Anyone knows how to get lottery tickets?


----------



## Luanne

LisaH said:


> Anyone knows how to get lottery tickets?



I'll ask my dd to ask her friend how she's been getting them.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Article from the NY Times re: lottery for Broadway plays:

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/10/29/theater/20151030-lottery.html?_r=0


Looks like the old Filene's Basement event, "The running of the brides".  :rofl:


Click on "Get Tickets" and then scroll all the way down for lottery info. This is for "Hamilton" : http://www.hamiltonbroadway.com/


-


----------



## LisaH

Oh thanks to both of you, Luanne and Beags! I will try next time when I visit NYC...


----------



## kathyj0205

We were recently in NYC, and bought all of our tickets thru TKTS.  We found out that if you by a ticket for a show, and go back within the week for another, you don't have to stand in line - you use the fast pass ( I think that's what it's called) instead.  So show up when the window opens, and you are first, or almost first, instead.


----------



## John Cummings

Talent312 said:


> $58 is last century for Broadway tickets. Box office tickets are at least $120 these days.
> We paid close to $500 to a reseller for 2 tickets to Jersey Boys.. back when that was hot.
> .



We had great seats for Jersey Boys on Broadway and they were well under $100 each. That was 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## Luanne

John Cummings said:


> We had great seats for Jersey Boys on Broadway and they were well under $100 each. That was 4 or 5 years ago.



Yep, that was 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## Beaglemom3

LisaH said:


> Oh thanks to both of you, Luanne and Beags! I will try next time when I visit NYC...



  You're welcome.

  I had a hard time getting good seats together that weren't over $1k. So, in my long search (most of an afternoon), I found www.vividseats.com  and ordered through 2 seats together, Orchestra H, 8 rows back from the stage. Not too close, not too far away.

  We had our Amtrak and Hilton W 57th all set, so I had to find tickets which fell during the week of our stay. I'm thinking that it would have been easier to get the tickets first (at a better price) and then book the trip as I thought of getting the tickets 2 weeks before we left Boston for NYC. Good seats at a decent price were very hard to come by. I lucked out with vivid.com .

Vivid was good to deal with and I'd deal with them again. They do charge a hefty surcharge, but all the secondary ticket sellers do from what I saw in my in-depth search.

-


----------



## schoolmarm

I regularly go to Broadway shows when I visit New York...sometimes as many as 5 or 6 in 4 days.  Yes, that makes 2 per day sometimes.  (I did 3 in a day at London's West End in August.) 

Go to playbill.com and scroll down to the lower right.  There is a box for information and then you click on the "Rush and lottery ticket policies" to see which shows have rush tickets (same day) OR Lottery (again same day).  There are also off-Broadway shows with rush and lottery.  You should know that these are often restricted view (which in many theaters means front row because you have to lift your head an inch), but I've always had excellent seats. 

Today's Tix is an app that has discounts as well as a digital lottery for same day tickets.  Broadway for broke people has a listing of cheap tickets (rush, lottery, as well as cheap balcony tickets). 

It takes more planning, but I love the quest for tickets and you meet the most interesting people in the box office line. I rarely pay more than $50 for a ticket.  Often just $25-35.  If I don't get a rush ticket or lottery ticket,  I go for a cheap balcony ticket or go to the TKTS line, which isn't the bargain it used to be.

There really isn't a good reason to pay for a PREMIUM ticket unless there is a star you really want to see doing a very limited run in a hot show that is only for a few nights. Premium tickets are anything over the $105-140 regular price for an orchestra ticket. 

Oh, and there is also standing room if the show is sold out. You pay about $20-35 and stand for the show (try to find a couch or chair at intermission) compared to the $120 for the person sitting in front of you.

And that is how I do a Broadway Blitz.  It's not for everyone, but it's fun.


----------



## John Cummings

We have been to 8 different Broadway shows. I had pretty good luck getting discounted tickets online at various websites just by searching for the particular show. It doesn't work every time but is worth a shot. All of the shows were major productions.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Conan said:


> Update--I couldn't resist the favorable buzz about Hamilton. I bought orchestra side tickets for next March, rows C and E for $176.50 each; $188 each with Ticketmaster fees (couldn't get two together).
> 
> With that much invested, I also bought and listened to the newly released cast album.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...on broadway&qid=1446821820&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> 
> It's really good!



Hi Conan,

And for the Icing on the Cake - if you haven't already - I highly recommend reading Ron Chernow's "Alexander Hamilton".  The play was largely based on this book.

Best regards,

Richard


----------



## Beaglemom3

On "60 Minutes" right now, they're discussing "Hamilton". 

Lin-Manuel Miranda and Ron Chernow are on, too.

So good !


=


----------



## Luanne

Here, finally, is the information dd got regarding the ticket lotteries.
-----
Some shows offer rush tickets (day of, go to box office when it opens), and others have lotteries. Winners are drawn two hours before showtime, so 12 noon for a 2 pm matinee, 5 pm for a 7 pm show, and 6 pm for an 8 pm show. To enter the lottery, you must show up before that drawing time (some people say a half hour before, but I did 15 minutes before and was fine) to simply put your name on a slip of paper and drop it in the bucket. 

Since Hamilton is so popular (500-1000 entrants for 21 seats and *maybe* a few standing room tix if they are available), that's the one show I might advise showing up a half hour early for the lottery, as you wait in line to put your name into the drawing.

If your name is called, you can get one or two tickets, and most can be paid for cash or credit. The front-row Hamilton seats are cash only--$10, the cheapest tickets going!

Just entering the lottery is a fun experience even if you don't win. 

Also, Fun Home is the only show with an online lottery, which is super easy and convenient. You download the TodayTix app and enter through that, then you are notified via the app and email if you've won. 

If you google "Broadway rush and lottery tickets," there will be pages that list which shows have which and at what times. But remember that the times listed for the lotteries are when the drawing takes place, so you have to be there slightly before that to actually throw your name into the pot.


----------



## MULTIZ321

The Case for 'Hamilton' as Album of the Year - by Spencer Kornhaber/ Music/ Entertainment/ The Atlantic/ theatlantic.com

"This is music that wants to do everything, and succeeds.

Hamilton initially began as “The Hamilton Mixtape,” a collection of songs about the man whom Lin-Manuel Miranda memorably christened the “10-dollar founding father without a father” at the White House in 2009. It then blossomed into a hugely successful Broadway musical, of course. But it’s worth remembering that the cultural phenomenon—the costumes and dancing, the sidewalk show, the memes, the late-night appearances, the celebrity endorsements, the Democratic fundraiser—started out as music.

And as music is how the majority of its fans are going to experience it, even if at some point tickets aren’t selling out months in advance at $300 apiece. The entire play happens in song, captured in a two-disc recording executive-produced by The Roots that quickly became the best-selling cast album in Nielsen history..."


Richard


----------



## Beaglemom3

*Same Day Lottery Tickets to Hamilton- Update*

https://lottery.broadwaydirect.com/show/hamilton/


This was just posted on Hamilton's FB page.


Good luck.

Same day, so good for folks who can travel to NYC quickly.


0


----------



## jlp879

Carol C said:


> I thought it was a typo since Hamilton was offered as a special on restaurant.com as a show and dinner package for 100 bucks approx. I posted elsewhere to see if anyone on TUG has bought these specials. I've never seen Wicked so I'm thinking of buying that special package....



I didn't even know that restaurant.com had these specials, but I did find a few advertised here:

http://specials.restaurant.com/category/entertainment/theater

There aren't a lot, but they look like pretty good deals.  The one for Wicked also includes an audio CD of the original Broadway cast of Wicked The Musical.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Theatergoers, Desperate to See 'Hamilton,' Fall Prey to Ticket Forgers - by Michael Wilson/ N.Y./ Region/ Crime Scene/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"Jason arranged to meet the seller on a Manhattan street corner on Dec. 31. He bought two tickets for $600 as an anniversary gift for his wife. You’re going to love the show, the seller told him. It’s as good as everyone says.

Jason and his wife arrived at the Richard Rodgers Theater lobby on Jan. 2. There they remained after all the other ticket holders were seated and the show began. A woman and her date stood nearby, also locked out. The woman was crying.

They all thought they had gotten their hands on the hottest tickets in town — to “Hamilton” — but their tickets weren’t hot. They were fake..."





 Two counterfeit tickets to “Hamilton,” the hit musical. Credit Christian Hansen for The New York Times 


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

'Hamilton' Ticket Scams - by Bruce Weinstein/ The Opinion Pages/ Letter/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"To the Editor:

Re “A Broadway Hit That’s So Hot the Tickets May Not Be Real,” by Michael Wilson (Crime Scene column, front page, Jan. 18):

There is a simple way to reduce the risk of buying fake tickets to hot shows like “Hamilton.”..."



Richard


----------



## DavidnRobin

For those in SF Bay Area - SHN just put up their 2016/17 membership that includes Hamilton.


----------



## Luanne

DavidnRobin said:


> For those in SF Bay Area - SHN just put up their 2016/17 membership that includes Hamilton.



It's also going to be in Los Angeles.  A friend who lives there just bought tickets for their season.


----------



## Beaglemom3

For anyone who is thinking about seeing "Hamilton", but aren't quite sure, watch the cast perform on the Grammys tonight. 

"Hamilton" is unique in a few ways. The music is part hip-hop, rap and a mix of some "standard-like" numbers. I was very skeptical before I saw it and still had buyer's regret as I was being seated in the Rodgers Theatre, but that changed as soon as the curtain rose.

Well, enjoy the show.


-


----------



## Luanne

Beaglemom3 said:


> For anyone who is thinking about seeing "Hamilton", but aren't quite sure, watch the cast perform on the Grammys tonight.
> 
> "Hamilton" is unique in a few ways. The music is part hip-hop, rap and a mix of some "standard-like" numbers. I was very skeptical before I saw it and still had buyer's regret as I was being seated in the Rodgers Theatre, but that changed as soon as the curtain rose.
> 
> Well, enjoy the show.
> 
> 
> -



Is this something that would be just as good without the original cast?

We'll be in NYC in October and it looks like it will still be showing then, but will the cast be the same?  Ticket prices still look to be insane.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Luanne said:


> Is this something that would be just as good without the original cast?
> 
> We'll be in NYC in October and it looks like it will still be showing then, but will the cast be the same?  Ticket prices still look to be insane.





' Luanne, 
  Hmmm, that's a hard question, but here goes.

  I've only seen it once with the original cast and that would be my preference for future shows.
  My only advice is that seeing it with Lin-Manuel Miranda is the way to see it. He is the writer and star. A genius IMHO.

  You might want to check with the theatre on the cast lineup schedule. I think Lin-Manuel has one performance off a week.

  Tickets are insane and there are a lot of reported forgeries (see prior posts). I went to vividseats.com and was happy.

  I could have used the $589 for something else, but the experience was worth it to me. 

  "Spend all you have for loveliness, buy it and never count the cost". (Sara Teasdale)


----------



## SmithOp

Luanne said:


> Is this something that would be just as good without the original cast?
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be in NYC in October and it looks like it will still be showing then, but will the cast be the same?  Ticket prices still look to be insane.




We heard through a friend that he will be stepping down by Sept, and it's playing in Chicago and LA by Oct.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaglemom3

SmithOp said:


> We heard through a friend that he will be stepping down by Sept, and it's playing in Chicago and LA by Oct.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



Yikes ! I had planned on going again in September. I'd better get on this !
Thanks !


----------



## Conan

Here's the live broadcast of the opening number:

http://video.vulture.com/video/Alexander-Hamilton-at-the-2016


----------



## Denise L

I started listening to the cast recording in September and knew I had to see it!  I was able to get two box seats for December for a getaway weekend, and it was spectacular!  I'll see it with Javier Munoz as Hamilton in May.  I hear that he is fantastic and has a great voice.  Prices are crazy and outrageous, even buying directly through Ticketmaster.  The last batch of tickets they released had premium seating at around $549.  Those get snatched up by resellers and then the price goes to $1500 or more for an orchestra center seat.  

I loved the show, but the prices are really insane!


----------



## MULTIZ321

Where to Go in New York When You Can't Get Tickets to "Hamilton" - by Lila Battis/ Travel/ SmithsonianMag.com

"Fans of "Hamilton" can check out these historic sites.

You, like every other theatrically-inclined NYC tourist and resident, are dying to see Hamilton, the new musical by Lin-Manuel Miranda that has drawn in what feels like the entire world. But unless you’ve got money to burn (rear mezzanine side seats for Wednesday matinees are on StubHub for around $400), a lucky streak (10 people win a pair of tickets in the pre-show lottery), or an incredible amount of patience (there are still tickets available for next July!), the forecast doesn’t look good.

Luckily, the Tri-State Area is a dejected Hamilton fan’s paradise, with a bevy of historic sites referenced in the show and once frequented by the Revolution’s key players. Cue up the cast recording, ready your vocal cords, and follow our slideshow to heal your heart with Hamiltunes..."






Kip’s Bay
(Jim Henderson, Wikimedia Commons)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

'Hamilton' Takes a Road Trip to the White House - by Jada F. Smith/ Theater/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"WASHINGTON — First lady Michelle Obama greeted a room full of giddy high school students in the State Dining Room on Monday, as cast members from the musical “Hamilton” trailed in behind her. Performers from the wildly popular show based on the life of Alexander Hamilton were there for a day of events at the White House, and Mrs. Obama was quite giddy herself.

The students laughed and nodded their heads in agreement. She called them some of the “luckiest young people on the planet,” as they got to spend the day lobbing questions at cast members from the hip-hop-inflected, historically based “Hamilton.”

In words that can only hearten the show’s producers, several of whom were there, Mrs. Obama called “Hamilton” the “best piece of art in any form that I have ever seen in my life.” Later in the day, President Obama praised the show’s diverse cast and its depiction of the nation’s origins, while also joking about the high ticket prices it now commands..."







Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Hamilton May Stay on the $10 Bill, Thanks to Help from Broadway by Michael Paulson/ Theater/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"Has “Hamilton” saved Hamilton?

Lin-Manuel Miranda, the creator and star of the hit Broadway musical “Hamilton,” said on Wednesday that he had received assurances from Jacob J. Lew, secretary of the Treasury, that admirers of Alexander Hamilton would not be disappointed by a forthcoming redesign of the $10 bill. Mr. Lew has said that he wanted to add a woman’s image to that bill, which now features Hamilton’s portrait. That plan has won support from many, but there have also been complaints from those who don’t want to see Hamilton, the country’s first Treasury secretary, replaced.

Mr. Miranda met with Mr. Lew on Monday, before a visit to the White House, and described the currency discussion briefly on Twitter on Wednesday, in response to a question from one of his Twitter followers..."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

*'Hamilton' Producers and Actors Reach Deal on Sharing Profits*

'Hamilton' Producters and Actors Reach Deal on Sharing Profits - by Michael Paulson/ Theater/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"The producers of “Hamilton,” a show that could well make hundreds of millions of dollars, on Friday bowed to pressure and said they would share some of the musical’s profits with original cast members.

The deal, which was announced by a lawyer representing more than two dozen actors and dancers who were part of the show’s development and first productions, is a major victory for the cast and could have ripple effects in the theater industry, where the huge success of “Hamilton,” and the lack of profit-sharing, catalyzed a growing debate about actor compensation...."





 Performers had sought compensation for their help developing “Hamilton.” Credit Sara Krulwich/The New York Times 


Richard


----------



## Beaglemom3

*Awarded The Pulitzer for Drama*

Wins a Pulitzer for Drama (Miranda):


http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...-pulitzer-prize-ent-0419-20160418-column.html


----------



## MULTIZ321

*How To Get A Discount Ticket To Hamilton On Broadway:*

Here’s what everyone wants to know: how do you get a ticket to a Broadway show that is so out-of-control in popularity and pricing that it seems out of reach for eternity? Face value tickets are supposed to start at $139 and premium seats at $549, but they are never available to purchase. Secondary-market tickets are now being sold by ticket brokers for $2,500 per ticket, but even that number is expected to rise in coming months.

Basically, there are three kinds of tickets for Hamilton: Face value tickets (Sold-out solidly for the next nine months), secondary-market tickets (Where ticket brokers are asking for huge sums of money) and lottery tickets (at just $10 a ticket). But there other options:

Below Are The Top 10 Strategies To Snag Tickets To Hamilton

10 – The Online Ticket Lottery for $10
This is the most popular method of getting a discount ticket to Hamilton, but it is also the least successful. With over 25,000 people applying for the online ticket lottery every day, there are only 21 tickets given out for just $10, so the odds of winning this lottery are 1250:1 – not very strong odds. The ticket lottery is our least favorite option, as you will always lose an oversubscribed lottery. The odds were much better when the lottery was done on the street, before neighbors and the NYPD forced it to go online. By going online, it opened the ticket lottery up to thousands of working stiffs, who have nothing better to do at work than to enter the lottery as many times as they can.

9 – The In-Person Ticket Lottery for $10
The in-person lottery is only done on Wednesday matinees when most people are at work or school. This was done to avoid a large crowd in front of the Richard Rodgers Theatre. The entry number is not as large as the online ticket lottery, usually about 500 people, but the odds of winning are still not stellar. If you don’t win, the best part of the in-person lottery is the short performances Miranda puts on outside the theatre, which are called Ham4Ham, something you really cannot appreciate online.

8 – See the Touring or the Chicago Show Instead For Much Less
Taking a leaf out of The Book of Mormon Guide to Taking Your Hit Broadway Show on The Road While It Is Still Running on Broadway, Hamilton is setting up another permanent (albeit just for 2 years) show in Chicago and will also run a touring production of the show. The tickets for Hamilton’s permanent show in Chicago and the national tour are expected to be lower in price, when compared to the permanent Broadway show in New York City. It is expected that the tickets will still be very popular, but not as crazy as the New York ticket market. They are, however, expected to sell out, but ticket brokers will not be able to manipulate the out-of-control ticket pricing the way they have been able to leverage in the NYC market as there will be less demand outside NYC. For these shows, we recommend to be on the lookout for tickets within minutes of their release, to snag a ticket before they are all gone. If you miss this ticket-buying window, then secondary-market tickets are expected to be available at twice the price of face value.

7 – Buy a Face-Value Ticket 9 Months in Advance From The Box Office
The box office at the Richard Rodgers Theatre often has face-value tickets to the show for 9 months in advance; these are tickets that are never seen on the Ticketmaster website and can only be bought from the box office in person. Ticketmaster just tends to have secondary-market tickets from its ticket brokerage, TicketsNow, which runs at 3-4 times the face value of tickets. If the box office does not have any face-value tickets available, they will let you know what the next day is when they will have them. There will be a line of people waiting for those tickets to be sold at that allotted time. Expect to get to the box office at least five hours ahead of the announced time. Remember, these are tickets for nine months in the future, and you will be there with all the ticket brokers and their runners buying up whatever ticket inventory they possibly can.

6 – Getting an Orchestra House Seat For $167
Many people who are connected with the Broadway industry are allowed to purchase house seats for Hamilton directly from the producer for the face value price. House tickets can vary in price between $167 and $275, they are often the best seats in the house, and they are available right up until the day of the performance. You must be professionally associated with the Broadway industry and can only garner these tickets directly from the producer of the show, not the box office.

5 – Cancellation Tickets Line – Unsold House, Regular and Premium Seats
At the theatre there is a cancellation ticket line. Although they are called “cancellation tickets,” the reality is that most of the tickets sold on this line are unsold “house seats” that were not given or sold to members of the press or Broadway theatre industry professionals. These tickets are sold to people who wait on the line and are sold for $177. The same is true of any unsold regular tickets, but they are much rarer, given that people are far less likely to cancel their regular tickets for this show given its popularity. Unsold premium tickets are also offered to people on line during the day for $477, but are mostly declined and they usually end up in the hands of a ticket broker who can sell it on for more to hotel concierges. Each day, about 10-16 premium tickets (these are the best seats in the theatre) are sold this way. Somewhere between 2 hours to 5 minutes prior to the performance, people who wait on the cancellation line are offered the unsold house and unsold regular tickets. Some people often wait on the line for as long as 28 hours to be at the front, but at other times the line can be as short as 4 hours. Professional services exist that will wait on this line for you, and they charge $20 per hour. Some craigslist people, usually theatre students, will do it for less.

4 – Cancellation Tickets Line – Unclaimed Lottery and Standing Room Only (SRO) Tickets
Some unclaimed lottery tickets turn up at the cancellation ticket line for $167. This is when people win the online lottery, pay $10 for each ticket and do not turn up to collect them. People who wait on the “cancellation tickets” line and were unsuccessful are often offered Standing Room Only tickets for $40. Each day, there are up to 21 of these tickets up for grabs (sometimes less if industry buys these tickets). The sales of SRO tickets allow the show to operate at 101.55% of its capacity. This is a dilemma for people who have already waited over 24 hours to just buy the SRO tickets. Instead, they will often choose to stay on the line – extending their stay to 48 hours (or less if the following day has a matinee) – in order to get better seats for the following day. People who have been on the line for less time will usually go for these SRO tickets, as long as they have the physical ability to stand for the whole show, sometimes getting an unclaimed seat if an usher puts them there.

3  – Enter the TDF Raffle for Hamilton Tickets
The Theatre Development Fund (TDF) offers a raffle for two weekday tickets to Hamilton. They ask for a $5 donation to enter, but they also provide a more complicated method that allows a person to enter for free, so that they do not break the New York Lottery Laws. This ticket raffle can be found at raffle.tdf.org.

2  – Second-Acting
Amazingly, a small percentage of Broadway patrons actually do not enjoy Hamilton, and decide to leave at intermission. Made famous by NBC’s “The Office,” Second -Acting is the process of using an exiting patron’s ticket, and just seeing the second act of the show. Hamilton tickets are so expensive that the original people can often be seen selling their ticket outside the theatre at the intermission for around $50. The theatre management does not like this practice, but it is within a grey area of rights for the original ticket buyer to do this. The old practice of sneaking back in with the smokers at intermission is long gone, especially for a show that is 100% sold out every night, because where would you even sit?

1  – Be Brave and Refuse To See Hamilton Until The Show Is Less Popular
Some Broadway patrons are rejecting the sheep mentality of flocking to the latest Broadway hit when the hype forces the ticket prices to get out-of-control. Ticket brokers leverage the popularity of the show, and manipulate the ticket market to make huge profits. Much like The Dutch Tulip Bubble of 1637, ticket brokers leverage the scarcity of tickets and over-hype the show to take it into unchartered pricing territory where they can make a killing. The producers of this show could stop the ticket brokers manipulation in a “New York second,” by demanding names on tickets and government ID at the door, but they often ride the wave of profits for themselves, through the expectation of “a rising tide floats all boats.” Some of the actions of many ticket brokers would be illegal in the stock market, but they continue to mar the Broadway industry. Dare we say The Book of Mormon anyone? Consumers get fleeced and Broadway does little to curb it.

Discount Tickets To Hamilton on Broadway:

It could be years before Broadway’s Hamilton becomes less popular and prices return to their fair market-value. It could also take a while before the ticket brokers have moved onto hyping the next big thing on Broadway, but in the meantime, we hope that some of these strategies may have helped you in the process of getting your Hamilton tickets for less than an arm and a leg.

This was copied from New York Show Tickets
http://www.nytix.com/newsletter/signup/manual-to-cc-conversion.html


Richard


----------



## onenotesamba

With respect to that last post, house seats aren't really an option right now.  I work on Broadway, and have access to house seat requests, and I can tell you that very few people are able to get requests to go through.  In fact, I was speaking to an actor in the show who was understudying one of the principal roles, and he wasn't able to get house seats so that his family could see him perform when he went on for a full week as a cover.

Prices on the resale market tend to drop slightly a day or two before the day of performance, so you might check StubHub or another reputable reseller a day or two out.  You'll still pay an arm and a leg, but you won't pay two arms and a leg and a half.


----------



## falmouth3

One Note Samba posted good information a number of months ago on how to get discounted seats on Broadway.  I used his tips earlier this month.  We didn't win the Hamilton lottery, but we did win one lottery, we got discounted "loser" seats from another lottery and we got rush tickets for 3 shows.  Five shows and the most we spent per ticket was $69 for orchestra seats for Kinky Boots.  I thanked One Note on that thread but I will thank him here again.  We had a wonderful time.


----------



## MULTIZ321

falmouth3 said:


> One Note Samba posted good information a number of months ago on how to get discounted seats on Broadway.  I used his tips earlier this month.  We didn't win the Hamilton lottery, but we did win one lottery, we got discounted "loser" seats from another lottery and we got rush tickets for 3 shows.  Five shows and the most we spent per ticket was $69 for orchestra seats for Kinky Boots.  I thanked One Note on that thread but I will thank him here again.  We had a wonderful time.




For those that missed OneNoteSamba's previous Tug thread on how to get Discounted Broadway Theater Tickets here it is: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1876637

Good luck to all.


Richard


----------



## onenotesamba

So glad it was helpful to you!  I don't think I checked back at that thread, so apologies for the delayed "You're Welcome!"


----------



## Denise L

*Hamilton and Hamilton Grange*

I bought my ticket 9 months in advance, yay!  I'll play the lottery, too, just for fun, and go again if I get lucky!

Sort of off-topic, but has anyone visited the Hamilton Grange? 

https://www.nps.gov/hagr/index.htm

I have a mostly free day in NY coming up this month, and was thinking of taking the subway up that way to visit.  Are there other Hamilton-related historic sites you would recommend that are easily accessible via the subway?


----------



## Beaglemom3

16 Tony Nominations.


http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/04/theater/hamilton-tony-nominations-record.html?_r=0


-


----------



## Denise L

Just back from seeing "Hamilton" and visiting the Hamilton Grange as well as Trinity Church (burial site).  Such a wonderful show and I loved my day in the rain, checking out his house (spent two hours at the Visitor Center/tour) and gravesite.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Denise L said:


> Just back from seeing "Hamilton" and visiting the Hamilton Grange as well as Trinity Church (burial site).  Such a wonderful show and I loved my day in the rain, checking out his house (spent two hours at the Visitor Center/tour) and gravesite.



 Great !  So much energy in this show

 I haven't gone to the center or gravesite. Next trip.



-


----------



## MULTIZ321

Beaglemom3 said:


> Great !  So much energy in this show
> 
> I haven't gone to the center or gravesite. Next trip.
> 
> 
> 
> -



Hi Beags,

When you go to the gravesite - as you face Trinity Church, there are gravesites on both the north and southside of Trinity. Hamilton's gravesite is in the graveyard to  your right. You will find other notables buries there too, including Robert Fulton of Steam-engine fame.  Be sure to check out the graveyard on the northside also to see some Revolutionary War gravesites.

For more info see http://joshblackman.com/blog/2012/1...der-hamilton-and-other-revolutionary-leaders/

Also, since you're in the area - it's just a short walk to 54 Pearl Street to Fraunces Tavern and Museum where General George Washington gave his farewell address to his Revolutionary War Troops. You can have a drink and a bite to eat if hungry.  For more info, see
http://frauncestavernmuseum.org/history-and-education/history-of-fraunces-tavern/

Also I think you would enjoy a visit to see the Merchant's House Museum at 29 East Fourth Street, New York, NY 10003.
From their website: "Considered one of the finest surviving examples of architecture from the period, the Merchant’s House has been recognized as a National Historic Landmark (one of only 2,400) and is listed on the National Register of Historic Places. In New York City, it has been awarded landmark status not only for its 1832 late-Federal brick exterior but also for its Greek revival interior rooms..."

For more info see http://merchantshouse.org/


Have a great trip when you return

Best regards,

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Lin-Manuel Miranda Leaving 'Hamilton' July 9; Vows to Return - by Mark Kennedy, Associated Press/ apnewsarchive.com

"NEW YORK (AP) — The news that no die-hard "Hamilton" fan — or anyone who hasn't seen the Broadway smash yet — wants to hear has arrived: Lin-Manuel Miranda, its creator and star, is leaving the show this summer. But he promises to return "again and again."

Miranda, who has been in the show since it made its debut off-Broadway in early 2015, said Thursday he will perform his last show July 9. Javier Munoz, the current understudy for Alexander Hamilton, who also took over from Miranda in "In the Heights," will take over July 11.

But Miranda said he will happily return to the show from time to time and RadicalMedia plans to film the original cast performing the show at the end of June and will, at some point, make it available. "We are aware that history has its eyes on us," said Miranda.

"For people who will say, 'But I'll never see Lin as Hamilton!' — yes, you will," Miranda said in an Irish pub in his Washington Heights neighborhood. "I have written this insane part that I can't seem to get tired of, that is new every night... I think this is a role I will be going back to again and again. I know it feels like the end of the world to a very small number of people now, but I plan to revisit this role a lot. "

He'll also be offering fans a chance to see his final July 9th bow for just $10. Fans who donate just $10 to the Hispanic Federation will be entered to win two tickets to his last performance, an invitation to the after-party and airfare and hotel for those living outside of New York City. It's being organized through Prizeo ..."





FILE - In this June 12, 2016 file photo, Lin-Manuel Miranda and the cast of "Hamilton" perform at the Tony Awards in New York. "Hamilton" took home 11 Tony Awards. Miranda said Thursday, June 16, 2016, that he is leaving his show this summer. Miranda said Thursday his last performance will be July 9. (Photo by Evan Agostini/Invision/AP, File)


Richard


----------



## RNCollins

*NY Library Offers Hamilton Exhibition*

Starting June 24th, the main branch of the New York Public Library (on 42nd st & 5th ave) will be hosting a free exhibition on Alexander Hamilton.  Below is a link to an article from Playbill:

http://www.playbill.com/article/new-york-public-library-to-open-exhibition-on-alexander-hamilton


----------



## Beaglemom3

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Beags,
> 
> When you go to the gravesite - as you face Trinity Church, there are gravesites on both the north and southside of Trinity. Hamilton's gravesite is in the graveyard to  your right. You will find other notables buries there too, including Robert Fulton of Steam-engine fame.  Be sure to check out the graveyard on the northside also to see some Revolutionary War gravesites.
> 
> For more info see http://joshblackman.com/blog/2012/1...der-hamilton-and-other-revolutionary-leaders/
> 
> Also, since you're in the area - it's just a short walk to 54 Pearl Street to Fraunces Tavern and Museum where General George Washington gave his farewell address to his Revolutionary War Troops. You can have a drink and a bite to eat if hungry.  For more info, see
> http://frauncestavernmuseum.org/history-and-education/history-of-fraunces-tavern/
> 
> Also I think you would enjoy a visit to see the Merchant's House Museum at 29 East Fourth Street, New York, NY 10003.
> From their website: "Considered one of the finest surviving examples of architecture from the period, the Merchant’s House has been recognized as a National Historic Landmark (one of only 2,400) and is listed on the National Register of Historic Places. In New York City, it has been awarded landmark status not only for its 1832 late-Federal brick exterior but also for its Greek revival interior rooms..."
> 
> For more info see http://merchantshouse.org/
> 
> 
> Have a great trip when you return
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Richard



Richard,

  Sorry ! Somehow, I missed this !

  Thank you, thank you. I just printed this out and tucked it into my little (and well-worn) pocket guide to NYC.

  It's a keeper !

  With appreciation,

  Jeannie


----------



## MULTIZ321

Beaglemom3 said:


> Richard,
> 
> Sorry ! Somehow, I missed this !
> 
> Thank you, thank you. I just printed this out and tucked it into my little (and well-worn) pocket guide to NYC.
> 
> It's a keeper !
> 
> With appreciation,
> 
> Jeannie



Hi   Jesnnie,

I just noticed  that  I  gave   you  incorrect  info  about  Hamilton 's gravesite . As you face   Trinity  Church  his  gravesite  will be  on  your  Left   (Southside  of  the Church )


Best  Regards  

Richard


----------



## Beaglemom3

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi   Jesnnie,
> 
> I just noticed  that  I  gave   you  incorrect  info  about  Hamilton 's gravesite . As you face   Trinity  Church  his  gravesite  will be  on  your  Left   (Southside  of  the Church )
> 
> 
> Best  Regards
> 
> Richard



 Thank you !


----------



## Beaglemom3

PBS is currently airing an excellent program, *"Hamilton's America". *Well presented on both the artistic and historic perspectives. There are many, many show scenes as well.

So, if you're undecided about seeing the play, this may help.



Just an FYI.



-


----------



## MULTIZ321

Beaglemom3 said:


> PBS is currently airing an excellent program, *"Hamilton's America". *Well presented on both the artistic and historic perspectives. There are many, many show scenes as well.
> 
> So, if you're undecided about seeing the play, this may help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> -




+1 - saw it last night - it was excellent!

Beags, I learned something. New while watching the 
Show - I didn't realize that Eliza is buried next to her husband in Trinity Churchyard. I'll have to revisit the cemetary on my next visit to NYC and pay my respects.

Hope you'vr had a chance to finish Ron Chernow's Book.

Best Regards.


Richard


----------



## Talent312

Beaglemom3 said:


> PBS is currently airing an excellent program, *"Hamilton's America", *both for artistic and historic perspectives. There are many, many show scenes as well.



I saw it last night. Excellent program.
It made me more interested in Hamilton's story than I thought I'd be.
I looked up the Burr-Hamilton duel.  Fascinating read.

.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Talent312 said:


> I saw it last night. Excellent program.
> It made me more interested in Hamilton's story than I thought I'd be.
> I looked up the Burr-Hamilton duel.  Fascinating read.
> 
> .



Hi Talent321,

I think you would also enjoy Ron Chernow's Book "Alexander Hamilton"


Richard


----------



## melissy123

According to a line from the last song in "Hamilton" (who lives, who dies, who tells your story), Angelica is buried next to Hamilton as well at Trinity Church. 

Since it's Eliza telling us that while she's still alive, it seems she knew about their special relationship. And that had made me wonder where is Eliza buried. So she chose to be buried next to Hamilton as well.  But she had long forgiven him way before that. Eliza after all was the "best of wives and best of women."

Taking the Chernow book with me on my next vacation.


----------



## VacationForever

Not just Broadway tickets are expensive.  I went back and looked at my email, we paid $554 for 2 tickets to each of the shows here at Vegas for Elton John, Celine Dion and Shania Twain.


----------



## Talent312

melissy123 said:


> Since it's Eliza telling us that while she's still alive, it seems she knew about their special relationship.



Probably. One would expect sisters to share secrets. Elizabeth certainly knew of his affair with Maria Reynolds. That became very public after certain letters were obtained from her by James Monroe, passed onto Thomas Jefferson (a political adversary), and somehow 'found' their way into the public domain. 

In a pamphlet entitled, "Observations on Certain Documents," Hamilton stated: _"I can never cease to condemn myself for the pang which it may inflict in a bosom eminently entitled to all my gratitude, fidelity, and love."
_

See: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/alexander-hamiltons-adultery-and-apology-18021947/?no-ist
.


----------



## melissy123

Ah yes, the Reynolds Pamphlet... is that the same thing?  

(And with Jefferson and Madison gleefully singing, "he's never gonna be president now")

I hope you diehard Hamilton fans also saw Lin Manuel-Miranda on SNL, riffing on "I'm not throwing away my shot."

But back to poor Eliza. She certainly had a lot to bear. I read somewhere that she was left in dire financial circumstances (and with 8 children) after Hamilton's death, and that she wisely waited until after Jefferson's presidency was over to request reparations that Hamilton had previously turned down for fighting in the Revolution.


----------



## RNCollins

*Lin-Manuel Miranda Will Play “Hamilton” in Puerto Rico

https://www.caribjournal.com/2018/03/06/lin-manuel-miranda-will-play-hamilton-puerto-rico/

By Alexander Britell / The Caribbean Journal / March 6, 2018

“In a huge boost for the island of Puerto Rico as it makes its post-storm recovery, Broadway superstar Lin-Manuel Miranda will be reprising his role as Alexander Hamilton in a production on the island.

Miranda had ended his Broadway run in the role in 2016.

It will be a three-week run from January 8-27, 2019 at the University of Puerto Rico’s Teatro UPR in San Juan, with the goal to help restore art funding for Puerto Rico and drive much-needed tourism to the island.

“Hamilton,” which premiered in 2015, has been an unprecedented sensation, with a record 16 Tony nominations....”



 


*


----------



## Conan

In essence, Miranda’s mounting of Hamilton in Puerto Rico is a way of revisiting that community and that response. “It was the most creatively and emotionally fulfilling week of my life. So I knew I was going to bring Hamilton back and I knew I was going to play Hamilton because I just wanted to feel that again,” says Miranda through tears. “It’s coming at a time of great use. The goal is basically to have one third of the tickets be $10 and affordable to Puerto Rico on the island and really wildly overprice the other tickets for tourists so that that money can restore arts funding in Puerto Rico.”

http://www.playbill.com/article/lin...view-with-oprah-about-hamilton-in-puerto-rico


----------



## jehb2

I purchased Broadway Across America season tickets.  $610 for 7 Broadway plays.  The 2018-2019 season includes Hamilton!  The deal was purchase 2017-2018 season and you'll be guaranteed the Hamilton season (tickets).  So far my kids have seen The King and I, School of Rock, and Finding Neverland.  They absolutely love it.

My kids and husband know all the Hamilton songs.


----------



## WalnutBaron

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Talent321,
> 
> I think you would also enjoy Ron Chernow's Book "Alexander Hamilton"
> 
> 
> Richard


It's an outstanding book, though for a plodding reader like me, it is also a project as the page count is around 1,000 pages. Regardless, I came away from reading Chernow's biography with a huge appreciation of Alexander Hamilton who, unlike many of the Founding Fathers, grew up in abject poverty on the island of Nevis and rose to the pinnacle of American society and politics through his own relentless hard work and boundless physical and intellectual energy.


----------



## RNCollins

Lin-Manuel Miranda Brings ‘Hamilton’ to a Troubled but Appreciative Puerto Rico
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/12/theater/hamilton-puerto-rico-lin-manuel-miranda.html

By Michael Paulson and Charo Henríquez / Theater / The New York Times / nytimes.com / Jan 12, 2019

SAN JUAN, P.R. — “Lin-Manuel Miranda only had to speak his character’s name — Alexander Hamilton — to bring the crowd to its feet.

It was Friday night in San Juan — the first performance, and also the opening night, of a 17-day run of “Hamilton” in Puerto Rico — and as soon as the crowd caught sight of the show’s 38-year-old creator and star, it drenched him in applause, forcing a momentary pause, the actors frozen mid-scene while the patrons unleashed a storm of appreciation born, of course, of fandom, but also of something deeper.

“Today Puerto Rico gave me more energy than ever in my life in that moment,” Mr. Miranda, speaking in Spanish, told reporters after the show. “I’ve never felt anything like that.”

Hamilton” arrives in San Juan at a time when Puerto Rico is struggling — still recovering from the devastation of Hurricane Maria, facing chronic economic challenges and political turmoil, and now confronting an outbreak of violence that claimed the life of a well-known trap singer on Thursday.

Mr. Miranda, born and raised in New York City to parents from Puerto Rico, is devoted to the island; he is hoping that the run of “Hamilton” here will call attention to both its needs and its riches. About 20 members of Congress, in Puerto Rico visiting areas damaged by the hurricane, came to see the show on Sunday.

“People are going to come to Puerto Rico because of ‘Hamilton,’ and hopefully spend a lot of money here,” Mr. Miranda said on Friday. “But they’re also going to see blue tarps, and they’re also going to see how much work there is to be done.”....”


 Lin-Manuel Miranda raised the Puerto Rican flag at the end of the premiere of “Hamilton” at the Centro de Bellas Artes Luis A. Ferré in San Juan.

Photo Credit: Erika P. Rodriguez for The New York Times


----------



## jbiza

WalnutBaron said:


> It's an outstanding book, though for a plodding reader like me, it is also a project as the page count is around 1,000 pages. Regardless, I came away from reading Chernow's biography with a huge appreciation of Alexander Hamilton who, unlike many of the Founding Fathers, grew up in abject poverty on the island of Nevis and rose to the pinnacle of American society and politics through his own relentless hard work and boundless physical and intellectual energy.



This is a recent NY Times article on Hamilton from a different perspective:
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/04/theater/the-haunting-of-lin-manuel-miranda-ishmael-reed.html


----------



## WalnutBaron

Well now. The article is revisionist history at its finest--and abjectly false in its assertion that "Hamilton was a slave trader". He was nothing of the sort--ever. It is true that Hamilton--the bastard son of an heir to a wealthy landowning family in Scotland--made his early living in the sugar trade on the island of St. Croix. The sugar trade in the West Indies was wholly dependent on slavery, but Hamilton was never a "slave trader" or slave owner, and he steadfastly was opposed to slavery throughout his life. Calling Hamilton a "slave trader" because he clerked in a trading company that sold sugar is akin to accusing Armani of prostitution because high-priced call girls wear his clothing.

Hamilton was one of the great Founding Fathers, and utterly brilliant. Was he perfect? Far from it. His career and reputation were deeply compromised by his scandalous affair with Maria Reynolds--a scandal that was used by his political enemies, including Jefferson and Monroe--to embarrass him and, more grievously, Rachel Hamilton. Beyond that, he was arrogantly dismissive of his political enemies. But his service to our country--as Washington's aide de camp during the Revolutionary War, as a young general in the decisive battle at Yorktown, as the most prolific writer and contributor to _The Federalist Papers_ which greatly influenced the forging of our Constitution, as one of the youngest delegates to the Constitutional Convention, and then as our first and greatest Secretary of the Treasury cannot be denied, and should not be besmirched by Ishmael Reed, who describes himself as a satirist, author, and activist. He is most certainly not a historian, either in word, deed, or qualification.


----------



## jlp879

I am fascinated by the business side of this successful musical.

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/12/theater/hamilton-inc-the-path-to-a-billion-dollar-show.html
and
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/10/magazine/the-ceo-of-hamilton-inc.html

In the Jeffery Seller article (CEO), he mentions how when ticket blocks are being released in NYC, a single bot has grabbed 20,000 tickets in an instant.  Astounding!  That's one of the reasons prices are still so high for NYC productions.  Ticket resellers are making a fortune.  

Here in San Francisco, we have a second touring production arriving in three weeks and it will be here for 8 months.  Tickets are still available at most price points directly from the theater.  Only the $101 tickets seem hard to come by, all the next tier up price points still have good availability.  Here a purchaser can only buy 8 tickets in one transaction, tickets are held at will call, and a person must pick them up with photo ID.


----------



## jbiza

WalnutBaron said:


> Well now. The article is revisionist history at its finest--and abjectly false in its assertion that "Hamilton was a slave trader". He was nothing of the sort--ever. It is true that Hamilton--the bastard son of an heir to a wealthy landowning family in Scotland--made his early living in the sugar trade on the island of St. Croix. The sugar trade in the West Indies was wholly dependent on slavery, but Hamilton was never a "slave trader" or slave owner, and he steadfastly was opposed to slavery throughout his life. Calling Hamilton a "slave trader" because he clerked in a trading company that sold sugar is akin to accusing Armani of prostitution because high-priced call girls wear his clothing.
> 
> Hamilton was one of the great Founding Fathers, and utterly brilliant. Was he perfect? Far from it. His career and reputation were deeply compromised by his scandalous affair with Maria Reynolds--a scandal that was used by his political enemies, including Jefferson and Monroe--to embarrass him and, more grievously, Rachel Hamilton. Beyond that, he was arrogantly dismissive of his political enemies. But his service to our country--as Washington's aide de camp during the Revolutionary War, as a young general in the decisive battle at Yorktown, as the most prolific writer and contributor to _The Federalist Papers_ which greatly influenced the forging of our Constitution, as one of the youngest delegates to the Constitutional Convention, and then as our first and greatest Secretary of the Treasury cannot be denied, and should not be besmirched by Ishmael Reed, who describes himself as a satirist, author, and activist. He is most certainly not a historian, either in word, deed, or qualification.


.

The article does reference a ¨historian¨ though who *likes* the musical ¨Hamilton¨ & sees Lin -Manuel Miranda as a ¨*genius*¨, but still ¨finds the show problematic in its portrayals of Hamilton, Thomas Jefferson, the Founding Fathers, & the institution of slavery.¨

  Did Hamilton buy & sell slaves for his in-laws?  

Another historian view:
Review Essay: Race-Conscious Casting and the Erasure of the Black Past in Lin-Manuel Miranda’s Hamilton
Lyra D. Monteiro
_The Public Historian_
Vol. 38 No. 1, February 2016


----------



## Talent312

I recently heard an interview about *David Hosack* (1769–1835), the physician who attended Hamilton after the duel. Hosack has been all but forgotten by history, but in his day, he was was a well-known botanist and medical doctor. He was friends with both Hamilton and Burr, and named his first son Alexander. He did not see the duel itself (to avoid complicity), but waited nearby in case medical attention was needed.

Hosack established the first botanic garden in the U.S. (Elgin Gardens, where Rockefeller Center is now). He founded the New York Horticultural Society, the first such organization in America. John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, James Madison and the Marquis de Lafayette were honorary members.

He established his own medical school and set one up at Rutgers. He was one of the first physicians to use a stethoscope, performed the first successful ligature of an aneurysm the femoral artery, promoted smallpox vaccination, and advanced treatment of yellow fever. He also established a a maternity clinic for poor pregnant women which evolved into what is today an obstetrical dispensary at New York Hospital.

In 1888, Hosack's remains were moved to the Trinity Church Cemetery, where Hamilton is also buried.

-- Source: Wikipedia.
.










.


----------



## RNCollins

*In Nevis, the Ultimate “Hamilton” Experience *









						In Nevis, the Ultimate "Hamilton" Experience - Caribbean Journal
					

Hamilton’s miraculous success on Broadway took the tiny island of Nevis to new heights, turning his birthplace into a new kind of hotspot.




					www.caribjournal.com
				







_Hamilton’s childhood home in Nevis._
Photo: Caribbean Journal 




_An "Alexander" suite at the Four Seasons Nevis._
Photo: Caribbean Journal


----------

